# Piko Curved Switch



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me how this Piko curved switch compares to an Aristo Wide Radius Switch? Is the inner portion equivalent to an Aristo Wide Radius switch?







Usually Ships: Next Day 
WST Part Num: 200854464 
Mfg. Part Num: PIKO-35224 
Gauge: G 
Sold By: Each 
Our Price: $59.00 
Sign in for Member Pricing 

>>method="post" name="form2" action="/Detail.asp?ID=200854464">







Previous Page 
Manual Curved Switch Left R3-R5, Piko 35224 



How reliable are these switches? 

If I wanted to make a template to see how this actual switch would fit on my layout, how much would I have to enlarge the picture by to make it actual size?

Would a Bachmann 2-8-0 (Connie) be able to negotiate the switch? How about a Bachmann 2 Truck Shay and a Bachmann Annie? Will they go through both sides of this switch?

I have Bachmann 1:22 scale box cars and others with body mounted kadee 830 couplers. Will they go through this switch reliably?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Their web site does not give you the radius? I find that very strange. 

Greg


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, 

the radiuses of the switch are named with R3 and R5. Looking to the curved tracks of Piko, R3 turns out as 921mm (approx. 3') and R5 with 1243mm (approx. 4') 

Cheers, Gerd


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I guess I should know what R3 and R5 compare to in inches or feet. Sorry, I am not that smart.

I also am not good at converting milimeters into feet and inches.

I just wanted some simple information:

I am currently using 8 foot diameter and 10 foot diameter curves.

Willl they match up with the curves in this switch.

John

Sorry for the STUPID questions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, not stupid at all, because Piko's R3 and R5 are different from LGB R3 and R5 !!!! 

Would be nice if everyone just did in English or Metric, so comparisons would be easy. (Or at least different manufacturers agreed on the "R" numbers?) 

So, the final answer is no, won't match, the Aristo Wide Radius is a perfect match for their 10' diameter, 5' radius... although those measurements are nominal. 

But the wider part of the switch matches the tighter 8 foot diameter, 4' radius track you have, although running the other part of the switch, 6' diameter, wow that is tight... 

Depends on your locos... 

Greg


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Although I can't answer your question, I thought I would say that I have seen them and they are very good quality. I bought several of their R5's. I have not installed them yet, as it's something I don't want to do when it's 100 degree's outside. Maybe this fall. 

Mark

* http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------

